# A great Phone Call!



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

congratulations ..... your post made me cry... I LOVE that you would take an older bonded pair... there is a special place for folks like yourself.... I can't wait to hear what happens... 
Yayyyy for you!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so excited!!! Congrats! I've adopted older dogs, they're great! The only advice I have is this, give them time. They will like you but it takes time for them to love you because they're confused. But when that moment happens..HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your news. Age is just a number in my opinion. Cant wait to see photos of them, and great that they are being kept together, its the way it should be :-D
Thanks to you both!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! I am very happy for you and your future pups (yes they are all pups regardless of age)!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's fantastic to be able to give a loving bonded pair of Golden's a home. So very sad to see them separated from their human under the conditions you've described. And I know I'm probably reaching for the stars here but wouldn't it be wonderful if you could bring them into the nursing home to see their previous owner. I'm sure you would absolutely make his / her day as well as the dogs.

Hopefully they've found their new forever home with you.

Pete


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I adopted my bonded pair when they were eight and ten years old. Well, actually, they were failed fosters, lol. They are now going on twelve and fourteen and even knowing our time together would probably be limited, I've never regretted it for a moment. There's something very special about the seniors....a wisdom about life and knowledge that they have been saved that takes my breath away. The added benefit is that what you see is what you get with most of them.....they can be fine-tuned, but the quirks are pretty embedded.

In the, hopefully, far distant future when I have room for a new furfriend it will undoubtedly be another senior.... or two.

I'm excited for you! I hope it works out and that these guys are the ones.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They sound lovely! Congrats and thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

How wonderful! I love seniors. I adopted Savanah when she was 9.5 yrs. old and it was wonderful. It did take her longer to adjust that it took Chance, (who we got at a year old), but when she decided we were her family, the amount of love she gave us was incredible. 

We lost her almost 5 years ago and I still miss her every single day. She was very, very special. Her ability to adapt and love us so completely after being with another family since she was 8 weeks old was amazing to me. I'm sure that Ben and Jeri, (_great_ names BTW ), will love you as much as if they had been with you their whole lives. Dogs are truly remarkable beings...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds great! Hope you get them!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations. Looking forward to pictures!!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Ben and Jeri, wow that's better than any ice cream. Hoping this works out!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That's wonderful . . . hope everything works out. I know Yankee is very careful about how they place their dogs, so I'm guessing it will be a great fit.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's fantastic..........I know I'm probably reaching for the stars here but wouldn't it be wonderful if you could bring them into the nursing home to see their previous owner. I'm sure you would absolutely make his / her day as well as the dogs.....



I was thinking this same thing 

Congratulations.... please keep us posted, I can't wait to see photos


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That is wonderful news for you and for the pups! So sad that their owners have to give them up because they are going into a nursing home. We too definitely believe in fate. Fate sent 2 brothers to us on 1/16 that will be 7 on 2/2. We would love to have them for as long as possible, but feel that with good care, we should be able to have them for many years ahead. They still have lots of energy, love and mischief! They are able to enjoy as many long walks a day that I have time for, but don't drag me down the street. They have endless energy for ball! 

These rescues are priceless! They don't forget that you gave them a chance and in giving them that chance I believe that they rescue us! Our first golden was a rescue and though he was always priceless treasure to us both before and after we lost him at almost 17. But, we are re-learning how special these matches that fate sends to us can be! Congradulations!!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

* Originally Posted by FeatherRiverSam  
That's fantastic..........I know I'm probably reaching for the stars here but wouldn't it be wonderful if you could bring them into the nursing home to see their previous owner. I'm sure you would absolutely make his / her day as well as the dogs.....
*



nolefan said:


> I was thinking this same thing


Wow..thats so funny...I thought the same exact thing! I know if it was me..I would be heartbroken, and I think I would like to know my dogs were loved and well taken care of. I would absolutely let the person know how thier dogs are doing..I would send pictures..I would even bring them to visit..If the person wants .

Thanks for all the well wishes..I have been thinking of nothing but finding out more about these guys. I have been a big fan of YGRR since we got Sadie and follow all the adoption stories. They do a really good job of matching dogs to owners, and you really know what your getting when you get a dog from them. Plus they are always available as a resource to help with anything related to the adoption or the dogs health. I feel really good about rescuing dogs in general and I really have a soft spot in my heart for the older dogs. I thought my wife was going to be the tough sell...it took a while just to get her this far after we lost Sadie.. she made a face when she heard their age...but was quickly on board with it once I described the dogs and told her their names. As soon as I get more info i will post an update!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for trying to rescue esp older ones, my boxer Toby I got in June was 10 ..unfortunately didst have him long but I am glad we got to spend them with him. It does take time for older ones to settle in but it will help as they will have each other. I think Toby took a bit longer because he wasnt with his beagle friend who was even older than him. Good luck and hope you get to share your life with them!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

If you don't mind me saying you've got a good heart! Those Golden's would be so lucky to find their way into your home...I hope they make it.

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, such a wonderful heartwarming story. 

Senior dogs are so very special, bless you and your wife for considering them. Their previous owner would be so happy knowing their beloved Goldens are going to a wonderful family.

Looking forward to hearing more about Ben and Jeri and seeing pictures of them.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Wonderfull news!Thanks soooo much for rescueing!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

nolefan said:


> I was thinking this same thing
> 
> Congratulations.... please keep us posted, I can't wait to see photos


That was my first thought, too!
Imagine how happy that previous owner would be to know their dogs went to such a great home, and to be able to see them again. You would probably make their day. If it all worked out (and I'm crossing my fingers that it does!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, that's great news.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, I always worry so much when I see bonded pairs up for adoption. I always worry they will be separated. I'm so happy for you and for them that you are being brought together. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

That's great news! I get the YGRR calendar every year and I hope there is a happy picture with Ben and Jeri next year.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is great news! I hope you get them!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I just saw your post today.
That's great news . Love the names. Better get some doggy ice cream ready for a
celebration party. 
It's wonderful that you will give these older goldens a loving home during their senior years. Keep us posted.


----------



## lpbritt (Mar 28, 2008)

That is great! I volunteer for YGRR, I'm in RI. They always try to keep bonded pairs together, they won't break them up. They will stay at Riverview until a home is found for both. I hope that home is yours!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love this and I hope it works out. You're right, YGRR is a great organization. I'm a member even though I live in the midwest. I buy their calendar every year and love reading about the rescued goldens in their quarterly newsletter.

I've adopted two adult goldens (not at the same time though). Life is a lot easier, IMHO, when you adopt an adult vs. a puppy. 

I'm looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

:Ben & Jeri UPDATE:
Well, needless to say I was thinking about these dogs all nite..I could barely concentrate on the Bruins game! The wife and I talked about it more, and both agreed as long as the dogs like us, we will probably take them home! I spoke to the adoption coordinator this morning at length, and got a little more info on these guys. They will be turning 9 in March, Jeri is the female she weighs 65lbs, and is yellow gold in color. She told me that Jeri tests positive for lyme and anaplasmosis ..she said Jeri doesn't have the disease but it means she has been exposed to it. She had her teeth cleaned but other than that she is a healthy dog. Ben is a more reddish gold, 71lbs, has a slight hip_dysplasia_ but it can be managed with joint supplements..he doesn't have any mobility problems. He also has mild hyperthyroid which also is managed by a small pill twice a day. Both dogs have received full work ups, and x rays....nothing I have heard so far will stop me from wanting to adopt these guys. As far as behavior and temperment, she said that they are two sweet, easy to manage dogs. They are solidly bonded..Jeri is the ring leader and Ben follows whatever she does. I guess they both love playing ball, walking, swimming..Jeri has an affinity for plushies..she loves to run around with one in her mouth! They love attention..love to snuggle..they sleep together, and love car rides! Sounds like two awesome dogs to me! She told me that Jeri's picture was up on their Facebook page a couple times. Here are the pictures of her..

















Apparently, they have been at Riverview since October...nobody has wanted to adopt them  She told me..no pressure..if we don't want them they have a home forever with them...but I have to admit..I'm already in love with these guys!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

She's beautiful !!!!! Can't wait until you have pic of the handsome guy !!!!  Happy for you and the dogs !!!!


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

She is super cute. I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope it all works out!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So pleased you are going to take older dogs on i have had a few older dogs and they have excellent no problems at all.

Can wait to see pics of them :smooch:


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your adoption application approval. I bet you are so excited. We adopted our Rhett privately at the age of 7 and he gave us another 7 1/2 wonderful years which I wouldn't trade for the world. 

We just adopted our 2 new furr kids about 1 month ago and they have been a godsend to us. As far as we can tell, they were from the same household as they are so bonded together. It would have been terrible on both to have separated them.

You will be so happy adopting both of them. Post lots of pics when they arrive at their new wonderful home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so exciting, and how wonderful of you to give a pair of older dogs a new loving home! I'm so looking forward to hearing how this turns out!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like it is moving in the right direction! She is very cute. My first golden was one to always have something in her mouth. Cant wait to see pics of Ben! And to hear how your visit went and if you brought them home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella77*

Fella77

God Bless you and your wife for wanting to adopt them both.
Jeri is just beautiful! When do you get a pic of Ben?
When do you meet them?


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

We are driving to Riverview Sunday morning to meet these guys! I am so excited! A bit nervous..I hope they like us! I have never had two dogs at once before..this should be an interesting experience. What a classy outfit YGRR is. They are letting us come on a Sunday, and they provide everything you need for the dogs for 3-4 days..food, meds, heart worm and tick stuff..even a collar and leash! She said she was going to look for a picture of both of them together...but she says Ben looks just like Jeri, only more reddish gold, and a little bigger. It's about an hour and ten minutes by Google maps to get there from my house... I already gave my boss a heads up that I might need some short notice time off...cant leave these guys alone right away...I can't wait till Sunday!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great news. Going to be a long wait until Sunday.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You will be the perfect parents for Ben & Jeri. You already Love them and I am sure they will Love you at first sight. Can't wait for Sunday!
HUGS>>>>>>>>
We adopted Erica and she was 7, she is now 11 and still going strong.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Exciting news! I hope everything works out for you and the two pups. I'll be watching for an update and hopefully lots of pictures!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Excited about following this post...keep us updated and Congrats.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful, her sweet precious face could melt the hardest of hearts.

Best of luck to you with the meeting, looking forward to your update.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with CM, Jeri is a doll! I am so happy for you; and for Ben and Jeri. Sounds like a match in heaven. Thank You so much for adopting this bonded pair together. My Bonnie and Clyde have been together their whole lives, and I think it would be very hard on them to be separated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella*



Fella 77 said:


> We are driving to Riverview Sunday morning to meet these guys! I am so excited! A bit nervous..I hope they like us! I have never had two dogs at once before..this should be an interesting experience. What a classy outfit YGRR is. They are letting us come on a Sunday, and they provide everything you need for the dogs for 3-4 days..food, meds, heart worm and tick stuff..even a collar and leash! She said she was going to look for a picture of both of them together...but she says Ben looks just like Jeri, only more reddish gold, and a little bigger. It's about an hour and ten minutes by Google maps to get there from my house... I already gave my boss a heads up that I might need some short notice time off...cant leave these guys alone right away...I can't wait till Sunday!


Fella

I can't wait for SUNDAY FOR YOU!!! I think you should take at least 2 or 3 days off to be with your new kids. Can't wait to hear how wonderful Ben and Jeri are and to see pictures. Having two DOGS IS WONDERFUL. I think most people that have had two would only go back to having one, if they couldn't afford two. They keep each other company and it is such a JOY to watch two dogs that are bonded and love one another play! Hope you're going early Sunday! YGRR is something. My sister-in-law and her hubby who live in Rhode Island adopted from them and they love them and their dog, Princess!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations................Hoping that Terry (Jealous1) sees your thread, she has a wealth of knowledge concerning "old gold". They are her passion. 
Can't wait for your update.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Fella 77 said:


> :Ben & Jeri UPDATE:
> Well, needless to say I was thinking about these dogs all nite..I could barely concentrate on the Bruins game!


Hard time focusing on the Bruins game?!! Sounds like you've got a serious case of puppy love!

We adopted a 5 year old rescue GR about 18 mos ago. We've worked hard to change some of his undesirable behavior and we're still working but it is sooooo worth it. I love older dogs - I just don't have enough time for a puppy. 

We adopted Chumlee from a rescue in NY and the first thing we did was sit him down and inform him that he is now living with Bruins fans and that cheering for the NY Rangers or Buffalo Sabres was strictly prohibited 

Bless you for adopting two old golds. Jeri is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brianne*



brianne said:


> Hard time focusing on the Bruins game?!! Sounds like you've got a serious case of puppy love!
> 
> We adopted a 5 year old rescue GR about 18 mos ago. We've worked hard to change some of his undesirable behavior and we're still working but it is sooooo worth it. I love older dogs - I just don't have enough time for a puppy.
> 
> ...


Brianne: CONGRATULATIONS on adopting Chumlee. Love his name! 
Five is a wonderful age!!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Can't wait to hear about the visit. Sunday is way too long to wait


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sunday is taking forever to get here...My wife, the skeptic...who had to be convinced that adopting these guys was a good thing (didn't really take that much convincing..told her their names and showed her Jeris' picture)......has now come full circle, and is asking me if we should take out the back door and put in a 6' sliding glass door..so the dogs can look out the door into the backyard! I made Sadie a raised feeder out of red oak.... basically she only used it for about two months..I have to make another one now..I don't mind!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella77*

Fella77

I'm sure Sadie is very happy that Jeri will be using the feeder you made her and I know you are excited to make one for Ben. So glad your wife has come around and tell her having two dogs is double the fun and the love!
So excited!! What time Sunday are you going?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Only two more days!!!!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Our appt. is at 10AM Sunday in Hudson, MA...about an hour away from us. We have to stop at UCONN and pick up my stepdaughter, but it's on the way..


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> Only two more days!!!!


I know you are sooo excited. I had the same feeling just days before we adopted our new babies. We are so glad that we adopted two and it's been really fun to watch them play and rough house with each other. Their bond with each other is tremendous. You will absolutely enjoy having two new furr kids in your home.

The feeder is beautiful and Sadie would be glad to know that she is still a part of your new dog's life which is bringing happiness to you again.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't wait for Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I touched base with my regular vet today, and had a chat with her about Ben & Jeri. I wanted to run the medical evaluation on these guys by her and see what she thought...she has been my vet since she came to work at the vet hospital we took Sadie to. Very professional, very intelligent, but above all a very caring, emotionally connected person to the dogs. She was honest, super supportive and always approached Sadie's care with the dogs comfort and well being as number one..never discussed money or prices with me and never made me feel pressured into choosing one type of treatment over another. She was super excited that we were going to have dogs in our lives again and was really glad we decided to adopt these senior guys. I went over all the stuff that YGRR told me and she explained things a little better, but overall she said they sound like great dogs and all the medical issues were typical and easily manageable. She told me when she got my message to call she was a little worried that I was going to tell her they had a more serious condition and she might have to recommended we not adopt them, but that wasn't the case. She said give them a few weeks to settle in and then bring them in for a first visit! So everything is coming up green lights so far...

Although, I have to admit..my happiness is permeated with occasional bouts of guilt and sadness..I can't help feeling sometimes that I am somehow betraying my love for Sadie..like I am replacing her. I know it doesn't seem logical...and I know deep down we are doing the right thing..but sometimes I just get this swell of emotions that I can't control. I would say 99.999% of the time I am overjoyed about getting these guys...but I still miss my girl terribly..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Fella 77 said:


> Although, I have to admit..my happiness is permeated with occasional bouts of guilt and sadness..I can't help feeling sometimes that I am somehow betraying my love for Sadie..like I am replacing her. I know it doesn't seem logical...and I know deep down we are doing the right thing..but sometimes I just get this swell of emotions that I can't control. I would say 99.999% of the time I am overjoyed about getting these guys...but I still miss my girl terribly..


 
Many people feel that way. The way I think of it, that when my first dog Cubby left me, he left such a big hole in my heart, that it took all the pets I have had after him to fill it. Everytime I have lost a pet, I feel that I wasn't done loving him and her, so I need to bring a new one into my life to continue loving. Sadie would be very happy that you will no longer be alone.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sadie holds a very special place in your heart. You will have new and wonderful times
with Ben & Jeri and Sadie is looking down on you with a smile. It is because of this
fondness of Sadie that you have given thought to adopting again.
Sheldon and I wish you all the best and looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They won't take Sadie's place but they will make their own place on the other side of your heart. ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella*

Fella

The "guilt," thing you are feeling is totally normal. You are not replacing Sadie you will always love her. It might help you to think of it this way-you loved her so much, you are drawn to help two more dogs! It is a tribute to Sadie.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Today is the day! Everyone in my house is now grouchy at me for waking them all up early, so we get there a little early! I can't wait to meet these guys! I will post pictures as soon as I can..I hope it all works out when we meet! I am excited, nervous, and happy!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck today!!! I know I won't be the only one checking back in to see how it goes.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would be excited too! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck today, hope everything goes well. Travel safely, really looking forward to your update.


----------



## Sun-Warrior (Feb 10, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> The only advice I have is this, give them time. They will like you but it takes time for them to love you because they're confused. But when that moment happens..HEAVEN!!!!


Very much so.

We adopted our bonded pair -- brothers, same litter -- about a year ago when they were 4-1/2 years old.

While friendly enough at first, we saw monthly changes in them, in their attachment to us. That was more so for one brother, Brady, than the other.

And after about six months, we really started to feel their love, as our love for them bloomed too.

So yes, it takes a while. But at this point, Indy and Brady are so much our dogs, and we are their humans. That mutual belonging is so amazingly sweet.

Dave, _who loves the way Brady lies on the floor in the kitchen almost underfoot as we prepare food and that's not just because he's hoping for some but just loves being around us while Indy true to his name is more independent_


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see pictures later on! Good luck!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Waiting excitedly for pictures. Hope they're a good match for you.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm excited for you. Can't wait for pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

It's going to be a SUPER SUPER DAY.
Can't wait to see photo's !!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

We're all patiently waiting to see the new additions. Good luck and hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Fella 77 said:


> Today is the day! Everyone in my house is now grouchy at me for waking them all up early, so we get there a little early! I can't wait to meet these guys! I will post pictures as soon as I can..I hope it all works out when we meet! I am excited, nervous, and happy!


Sending you good thoughts across the internet! You are all going to be a one lucky family--they will be lucky to have you and vice versa. And I bet Sadie is smiling down on you because she loves you all.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I sure hope this works out for your family and the Golden's...I think it's safe to say we're all pulling for you & them!

Please keep us posted.

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Patiently, well, maybe not so patiently waiting for an update!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw, this is just wonderful  "Ben & Jeri" Ha, love their names!!

Super Bowl? What Super Bowl?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am DVRing the Superbowl, so I can watch the commercials later. More interested in a Happy Ending here!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed that this works out for you!! Am anxiously awaiting pictures as well!!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

OK! What a long day! We made the ride up to Riverview...what an amazing facility! In a beautiful area of Hudson, Ma. Everyone there was so nice..they were having a staff meeting and whenever anyone asked who we were adopting, they got so excited and said we were getting an amazing pair of dogs! So we talked for a while, and then the moment came ..she brought these guys in and they were everything I had hoped they would be! After a quick smell around the room they were all over us! Jeri with a plushie in her mouth and Ben giving kisses..shes all about the toys and he's all about the attention! Here are a few pictures from when we met them..

















This is me with Ben in my lap...









So we packed them up in the car and made the ride home....they were so cute..they snuggled the whole way









So far they have been great. ..we have been showering them with lots of love and reassurance..and attention!. They are really well trained..they know all the basics...they play fetch really well..dropping the ball or giving it up easily. They are so loving and affectionate..just really wonderfull dogs. I am home with them for a few days ...going to try and leave them alone a little at a time each day..I promise to post more pictures..it's been a long day and I want to settle down myself and watch some of the Superbowl..with my new family members!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

They're precious!!! Congratulations!! They look like they're going to be so much fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

A match made in heaven. Congratulations. You just made my evening...thank you.

Pete & Woody


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh i am so glad to hear your home with them! The one looks just like my fist golden. They look like an awesome pair! Congrats and thank you for adopting them!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh,they are just great!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home Ben and Jeri! And now your family is complete, CONGRATS!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!! So happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Ben and Jeri are gorgeous!! Can tell they are lap puppies!! Congradulations!! What a wonderful match!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!! So happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:

I am just overjoyed for all of you, the dogs you and your family, the rescue, this is just wonderful!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kudos to you for adopting not only just two, but two 8 year olds  Just terrific!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats! They are true beauties!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They look so sweet. I wish for you many years of tail wags and licky kisses!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy for you and your family, and I'm so happy for Ben and Jeri! They are beautiful!

Congratulations!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh they are beautiful.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"CONGRATULATIONS"* Ben and Jeri are so beautiful and lucky to now have a cozy, loving home to call their own!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Ben and Jeri are so beautiful and sound absolutely wonderful.

Wishing you many happy healthy years with them and looking forward to lots of pictures and updates. 

The day will come when you will ask who is the lucky ones-them or you to have them in your lives.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella77*

Fella77

I am SMILING EAR TO EAR!
I JUST LOVE the pictures!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/135178-great-phone-call-8.html

I love the greeting they both gave you and that picture of them snuggled up in the car is absolutely priceless! 

Can't wait to hear more and hope you ALL enjoyed the super bowl!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am crying happy tears! They are beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Cheri (Feb 2, 2013)

Congratulations! They are both absolutely precious. Thank you for adopting older dogs. I look up to you for doing so, and one day I am hoping to be able to do the same (once my infant/toddlers are bigger). They are very lucky and your family as well for all the years of happiness that these two will bring you  please, keep the pictures coming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day  So happy for all of you, what a gorgeous pair of kids!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OHHHH They are so beautiful and so lucky to have you for a new forever home. Or maybe you are lucky. I got goose bumps reading and looking at your pictures. I love YGRR. I wish I could visit the facility. They are my main charity every year and will be forever. Can't wait for more pictures and updates.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! What a great day for you and Ben and Jeri!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone! These guys are great. They are so well trained..haven't even jumped up on the furniture. They have been invited up on the bed by my stepdaughter, though! So mellow, and loving..quick with the kisses and always nudging each other out of prime petting position! When I tell them to lay down, they listen. We have played ball a lot in the backyard, and have hung out in the house. I heard them bark for the first time last nite..one goes then the other..like a chain reaction! Here's more pics..
Ben in the backyard..









Jeri in the backyard..









First dinnertime!..we have to share this feeder till Daddy makes us another one..









I'm so pretty..









Tired..nap time!









They are starting to really get comfortable..their tails are wagging higher, and they are starting to roughhouse with each other again like we saw them do in the playroom at Riverview. One thing I am a little concerned with..Ben is drinking a lot...I'm not sure if he's just nervous, or its a side effect from his Hypothyroid med..and he's a poop eater! I have caught him three times so far eating poop....Oy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella*

Fella

I JUST LOVE the pictures-they look like they've been with you guys forever.
They are BOTH BEAUTIFUL.
My guess is the drinking is his thyroid med or maybe nerves, or maybe he drinks alot. My Tucker who is 4 has always drank slot.
As far as the poop eating, both of mine will eat it if I'm not standing right there, so I pick it up immediately as they go or right after they go.
They look so cute sharing their eating station!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful!! What else can ya say?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well ick with the poop eating. Maybe no face licks from Ben LOL. But they do seem to be settling in nicely. Over the next 2-4 weeks their personalities and little quirks will emerge as they begin to really believe they are "home." they are so dear. Do you know if they are bio siblings? I look forward to seeing more pictures of them over time.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Well ick with the poop eating. Maybe no face licks from Ben LOL. But they do seem to be settling in nicely. Over the next 2-4 weeks their personalities and little quirks will emerge as they begin to really believe they are "home." they are so dear. Do you know if they are bio siblings? I look forward to seeing more pictures of them over time.


Ya..tell me about it.. Sadie wouldn't even go near her poop..and Ben is a face washer! I have been picking it up as soon as they leave it...but it's tough to see we still have leaves in our yard around the fence ..and thats where they have been going!

They are litter mates..brother and sister..been together their whole lives...and it will stay that way!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !! They are just beautiful !! How lucky you all are .I think boys drink more than girls, they like to stay "charged" so they can always deliver the "pee mail"


----------



## sheilajgw (Sep 24, 2012)

I have two 9 year old Goldens - litter mates, and though they are not rescues, they are the best! 8 1/2 is young middle age for a Golden, in my opinion -- and if they are in good health, they should have almost half their lives ahead of them. Enjoy them in good health for all of you -- and thank you so much for adopting them -- giving them a loving home..You won't be sorry..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Just adding my congratulations . . . they're a beautiful pair and so lucky that you're able to keep them together.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

They are SO beautiful and, clearly, so so sweet. I'm so glad it is working out and that you could keep these two guys together.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What wonderful additions to your family! Congratulations to everyone, especially to your gorgeous new pups. My rescue boy drinks boatloads of water and not for any medical reason. I think he doesn't like to run out of ammo, so that may be Ben's excuse, too


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

They are gorgeous! Have fun with them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so happy to hear they are settling in, they are beautiful!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I couldn't wait for you to post the pictures. They're adorable .
I'm so jealous. They're trained so you can just sit back and enjoy every minute.
Wishing you many happy times.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They look like their home forever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

They are so gorgeous!! And sounds like they are so well behaved!! Sending you thoughts for many years ahead of happiness!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the new pictures, they look great.

My boy drinks a lot more water than my girl does. Try adding some pineapple to Ben's food, pineapple is suppose to make their stools taste awful. It could be that Ben is a little stressed and just needs a little time to get really comfortable and relaxed. 

They've been through a lot of changes in a short time-taken from a home they knew all of their lives, into Rescue and now into your home. It always takes a Rescue time to adjust, some longer than others and with Seniors sometimes it takes awhile. Hopefully Ben eating his stools is just temporary.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures and hearing about their new adventures.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My boy drank water like it was going out of style, my girls not so much. You will figure each other out in time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe how their faces look a lot like your bridge dog Sadie.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations on your two new beautiful additions to the family. They are absolutely wonderful. You can tell that they are both very happy that you have given them a new home. Looking at pictures like these brings tears of joy to my eyes. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/135178-great-phone-call-8.html 

Thank you for adopting these two wonderful Goldens into your family. They truly have found a wonderful home.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Squeee!! I am beyond elated for you
... and they lived happily ever after


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful goldens, what else to say!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are very good looking and very lucky to have a new home with you!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I cannot believe that I missed this thread!!
I just went through the whole thing and it was like reading a book you cannot put down. They are absolutely gorgeous and their coats look like silk. You can tell they have been well cared for. My favorite picture is the one of them eating in the feeder you made. And they are definitely calendar material. 

Congratulations and you and your wife are the best to adopt these two. Actually, I'm not sure who are the luckier -- it looks like a win, win.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella*

Fella

How are the dynamic duo doing?!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on a lot the last few days, but having these guys around has been a lot of work, and time invested in getting them settled and away from other things! They are doing really well, seem to be settling in pretty good. They are very needy and hungry for attention right now, and I find myself spending a lot of time just petting them and reassuring them. Jeri seems to be taking it more in stride..she plops down on the floor and goes to sleep. Ben is a little more high strung..he likes to pace around, and constantly gets in my face for attention. The last few days I have been leaving them alone progressively longer times to get them used to our work schedule. They seem to be able to be trusted in the house alone..no accidents and no destruction..not a hair out of place when I get home. We go for two walks a day 1/2 mile in the morning before we leave for work, and then a mile after work when I get home. We also play a LOT of fetch...both out in the yard and in the house. For 9 year old dogs, you would think it would be easier to tire them out! They are well mannered, well tempered dogs. We love them so much!

One little quirk that Ben has been displaying lately is, he wants to go outside almost constantly. We go out and play for a bit..he wants to go in, then not more than 15 minutes later he is by the back door again. Sometimes I will try and tell him to lay down..and he will..but then he just sits and stares at me..and if I don't look at him he yips, or barks at me, or the wife. It's like watching an infant cry..you know they wan something but you don't know what. I don't want to give in and let him think he can go out EVERY time he asks....I don't want to stress him out any more than he already is, but sometimes I just have to tell him to lay down strongly, and then he will settle down. Sometimes it's not even about going out..he brings me into the kitchen..asking for food I think. I figure it must be a product of the transition and confusion from changing hands again. I checked with the adoption coordinator about his level of water drinking, and she told me he did that when they took him in..it was a sign of stress, but he stopped after a while...so I know he is stressed thats why I try and give him, and Jeri as much attention and reassurance and love as I can..I just hope thats the right thing to do..This is very different than raising a puppy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

They sound like such great dogs. Perhaps it would help them and you if you had a schedule for going outside for a while? Maybe every hour and a half. You could set an alarm for it, and then let them out. I'm guessing he would settle a bit more knowing that some outside time is coming, you could get stuff done, and you would not have inadvertently trained him that you will get up every time he asks! LOL 

When Bella came home she was very fearful, and she still is about strangers and strange noises. I have been giving her extra love too, and in many ways she is now the most loving of my three dogs. Someone on here said the rescued dogs are very appreciative of the new home and love, more than those raised from pups. And that might be right!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to hear that Ben and Jeri are settling in and doing well! I'm sure that as they grow accustomed to thier forever family and new home, they will fall into a routine. Your's is truly a wonderful story! I'm sure their owners would be so pleased to know that they have such a wonderful and loving forever home! I'll bet it was very hard for them to have to give them up!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I know how hard it is when they talk at you. They desperately want to tell you something and you desperately want to reassure them but you can't even though we try. All you can do is keep doing what you have been lovingly doing and hopefully he will learn to settle into your routine soon. 

They sound like very lucky pups indeed.
Good luck with cracking the morse code.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Doug said:


> I know how hard it is when they talk at you. They desperately want to tell you something and you desperately want to reassure them but you can't even though we try. All you can do is keep doing what you have been lovingly doing and hopefully he will learn to settle into your routine soon.
> 
> They sound like very lucky pups indeed.
> Good luck with cracking the morse code.


It's so frustrating! I love him to death...he is so special and sweet..but I just look at him and say Benny..what do you want? :doh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fella*



Fella 77 said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on a lot the last few days, but having these guys around has been a lot of work, and time invested in getting them settled and away from other things! They are doing really well, seem to be settling in pretty good. They are very needy and hungry for attention right now, and I find myself spending a lot of time just petting them and reassuring them. Jeri seems to be taking it more in stride..she plops down on the floor and goes to sleep. Ben is a little more high strung..he likes to pace around, and constantly gets in my face for attention. The last few days I have been leaving them alone progressively longer times to get them used to our work schedule. They seem to be able to be trusted in the house alone..no accidents and no destruction..not a hair out of place when I get home. We go for two walks a day 1/2 mile in the morning before we leave for work, and then a mile after work when I get home. We also play a LOT of fetch...both out in the yard and in the house. For 9 year old dogs, you would think it would be easier to tire them out! They are well mannered, well tempered dogs. We love them so much!
> 
> One little quirk that Ben has been displaying lately is, he wants to go outside almost constantly. We go out and play for a bit..he wants to go in, then not more than 15 minutes later he is by the back door again. Sometimes I will try and tell him to lay down..and he will..but then he just sits and stares at me..and if I don't look at him he yips, or barks at me, or the wife. It's like watching an infant cry..you know they wan something but you don't know what. I don't want to give in and let him think he can go out EVERY time he asks....I don't want to stress him out any more than he already is, but sometimes I just have to tell him to lay down strongly, and then he will settle down. Sometimes it's not even about going out..he brings me into the kitchen..asking for food I think. I figure it must be a product of the transition and confusion from changing hands again. I checked with the adoption coordinator about his level of water drinking, and she told me he did that when they took him in..it was a sign of stress, but he stopped after a while...so I know he is stressed thats why I try and give him, and Jeri as much attention and reassurance and love as I can..I just hope thats the right thing to do..This is very different than raising a puppy!


Fella: When he goes out all the time, does he PEE everytime. Do you think it's possible he has a UTI? Also, were they outside dogs? Maybe Ben is so used to being outside that's all he knows. I think the attention and reassurance is wonderful and in time they will feel secure and they'll be all settled in.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Your Ben sounds a lot like my Chumlee. I adopted him when he was 5 years old. We were his third home plus a lengthy stay in rescue, so understandably he was nervous when we brought him home.

He panted constantly (sometimes a sign of nervousness or stress), drank lots of water and did lots of pacing. He kept hitting me with his paw demanding attention. We gave him lots of love and attention to reassure him but the behavior didn't subside.

Eventually I tried a little ignoring. After exercising and playing with him I would sit down to work at the computer. When he demanded attention but nudging my arm or pawing me, I gave him a "down" command. He lay down beside my chair so he was still really close. Repeat as necessary.

He also asked to go out a lot (squirrels to chase, Mom!) Eventually he learned that I wasn't going to cave to his demands and the behavior has lessened dramatically. **Warning: don't look into those beautiful pleading eyes or you'll lose the battle...

He still gets TONS of love and attention but he learned that he doesn't get results whenever he demands it.

Ben and Jeri sound like wonderful dogs!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Karen..I don't think they were outside dogs. Sometimes I can distract him and play inside then he settles down. I talked to the adoption coordinator and the drinking is a nervous thing..he did it when they took him in at Riverview for a while. They are starting to settle in a little, but of course this stupid storm has thrown a wrench in the routine I was just starting to establish..

Brianne..that sounds exactly like Ben! I have been doing the same thing..If I'm sure he doesn't actually need to go out (like ten minutes after he just came in) I give him firm lay down and he usually cooperates..and ten minutes later I will look at him and he will be asleep.I find myself sitting on the floor a lot with a dog on each side of me...we give them tons of attention! More and more every day they seem to be relaxing and just chilling out..


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

With all the snow stuff this weekend, I haven't had time to post many pictures of Ben & Jeri, so here are a few!

Chillaxing on a giant dog bed.


















First walk after the storm..


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whow! Look at that snow! ... and those heart warming happy chappies


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben and Jeri*

Ben and Jeri are just beautiful=love all the pictures.
Tell your wife she is fute, too! Love all of the snow.
Ben drinking alot is probably a nervous thing. I thought Tucker's was too, but we got him over two years ago and he still drinks alot. He's been tested and everything is alright.
Tucker also trys to go out even when he doesn't have to, and we tell him firmly to lay down and be quiet and he does.

I am so glad they you all FOUND ONE ANOTHER! A match made in heaven!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! They looks like such sweet kids!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just read this entire thread and I am so happy for you! Ben and Jeri are such beautiful goldens and it was so kind of you to take them on. I hope you have many many wonderful years with them!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How are your pups? I just read through this thread....I'm so happy for you all!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just read Ben and Jeri's adoption story on the YGRR website! 

This Week's Story


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldens R Great said:


> I just read Ben and Jeri's adoption story on the YGRR website!
> 
> This Week's Story


Thanks for the link, wonderful story.

Enjoyed the pictures-really great seeing Ben and Jeri so happy and in such a wonderful home.


----------

